# August Meeting - Overview of Planted Tanks



## RandallW201

I was wanting to know when and where the August meeting will be. 
I tried emailing the address on the DFWAPC site but the reply back gave me the location date/time to the July meeting. 
Can somebody please inform me? I'd really like to check out the club....

Thanks!
Randall


----------



## Tex Gal

Our August Meeting is at Drinda & Bill Jacobson's house in Joshua, TX. We will provide lunch for you all. We will have door prizes, one of which will be some holy rock which we collected while we were in South TX. It's BEautiful stuff!

The discussion this month will center around tank start-up and basics. How do you bring all the knowledge you have together to create a great healthy tank? Is what you know correct? We are going to have a quiz. How well will you score?

DATE: August 14th
TIME: 1:00 pm
LOCATION: Joshua, Bill & Drinda's house
TOPIC: Putting a tank together - Overview of Planted Tanks
WHAT: Lunch

Next month we will go to True Percula. We need to have a discussion about how and when this will happen. We will post a thread about that for us all to respond. There was not enough time for us to hash it out and have a timely meeting in August.


----------



## fishyjoe24

you will pm directions close to aug 14 right, thanks... I bet Robert has a big smile on his face since he is just down the road.


----------



## RandallW201

Awesome!!! Thanks!
Where could we find the address?
I'm excited as the topic is exactly what I'm needing to hear....

BTW, I was looking at your albums. Where'd you get your beautiful cardinals and plecos in your 95g?
I havent seen any great looking cardinals around here for a while.


----------



## fishyjoe24

RandallW201 said:


> Awesome!!! Thanks!
> Where could we find the address?
> I'm excited as the topic is exactly what I'm needing to hear....
> 
> BTW, I was looking at your albums. Where'd you get your beautiful cardinals and plecos in your 95g?
> I havent seen any great looking cardinals around here for a while.


you can pm texgal or texguy this month meeting is at there house.. [smilie=n:


----------



## WRabbit

RandallW201 said:


> Where could we find the address?


Below is a link to an email auto-responder that will send the meeting address/location info. It should be updated with the correct meeting info/month soon.

DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting Information

Jim


----------



## RandallW201

WRabbit said:


> Below is a link to an email auto-responder that will send the meeting address/location info. It should be updated with the correct meeting info/month soon.
> 
> DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting Information
> 
> Jim


Cool, I'll give it a week before I try that again.

Thanks Guys!
Randall


----------



## WRabbit

RandallW201 said:


> Cool, I'll give it a week before I try that again.


Thanks, Randall. I'll see you at the meeting.

Jim


----------



## Tex Guy

Tex Gal said:


> Our August Meeting is at Drinda & Bill Jacobson's house in Joshua, TX. We will provide lunch for you all. We will have door prizes, one of which will be some holy rock which we collected while we were in South TX. It's BEautiful stuff!


While the rock is really nice it doesn't make the grade as holy. However, it is quite holey.


----------



## Tex Gal

Tex Guy said:


> While the rock is really nice it doesn't make the grade as holy. However, it is quite holey.


LOL! Smarty pants!


----------



## doubleott05

darn i was hoping it would be before i left i made it to dallas yesterday


----------



## Tex Gal

Missing you Elliott! Have a good flight! Our prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## Tex Gal

Looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday. Serving brisket and salads. We will talk about Sept meeting at True Percula.


----------



## wwh2694

Drinda I talk to Chris at True Percula Monday afternoon he gave me his card to give it to you tommorow. He said its ok to have the meeting there next month.


----------



## Tex Gal

wwh2694 said:


> Drinda I talk to Chris at True Percula Monday afternoon he gave me his card to give it to you tommorow. He said its ok to have the meeting there next month.


I was just there this afternoon and talked to Larry the owner. We'll talk about our options at the meeting Sunday.


----------



## wwh2694

I was getting some rummy nose monday at true percula and chris mentioned it to me about the meeting. Chris is the one who works on the freshwater side. Thats good u already sort it out. But anyways they need some experts on some of their tanks.


----------



## Akulakat

I was hoping to make it this month, but it is starting to look like I won't be able to make it. bummer.


----------



## Tex Gal

Akulakat said:


> I was hoping to make it this month, but it is starting to look like I won't be able to make it. bummer.


So sorry!!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*I'm not going to be able to make it.
Have fun y'all.
*


----------



## Tex Gal

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *I'm not going to be able to make it.
> Have fun y'all.
> *


Oh man!! I thought you were coming! Bill was planning on a couple few shrimp trades... So sorry!


----------



## Tex Gal

Preparing the food! Brisket is in the barbecue. All done but brocolli salad. It's making me hungry...

Fresh made Potato Salad









Fresh Fruit Salad


----------



## fishyjoe24

good morning looks real yummy, did you make the leamonade too?


----------



## tforsyth

Is there any one heading down to the meeting today from Dallas that I could car pool with? If so, call me at my cell # 214-616-0287. Thanks, Tom


----------



## Gumbie

Great meeting. I got a lot of new information from the presentation, and had fun chatting with people. Thanks for the delicious lunch, plant trimmings and doggie snuggles.


----------



## Vildayyan2003

Agreed! Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! The Kristina and I really enjoyed ourselves and can't wait until the next meeting at True Percula! Also, the food was a great touch  Pretzels and brisket were spectacular.


----------



## RandallW201

I'd like to say thank you as well. It was great getting to put some faces to names and such. The presentation was great as well as the food. Obtaining a good stock of plants was a bonus as well. 
I've got them all separated out and ready to go tomorrow. We got home this evening and tore apart my 75gal, tomorrow I'll be spending all day setting it up for plants.

One thing I meant to ask and forgot. Should I put a air stone/bubble wand in this new plant tank I'm setting up? I haven't seen any bubble stone apparatuses in any planted tanks, therefor how is extra oxygen implemented if there is any?

Thanks!
Randall


----------



## Vildayyan2003

I have read on some threads that an air stone _may_ remove CO2 as it oxygenates the water. I have also read that it does not affect the Co2 at all so I played it safe and didn't mess with one im my planted tank. It may simply be just be for personal asthetics that many choose not to use one but I am sure someone with more knowledge chimes in soon enough. Great meeting you Randall


----------



## Tex Gal

RandallW201 said:


> One thing I meant to ask and forgot. Should I put a air stone/bubble wand in this new plant tank I'm setting up? I haven't seen any bubble stone apparatuses in any planted tanks, therefor how is extra oxygen implemented if there is any?
> 
> Thanks!
> Randall


If you feel a need to use an airstone you could put one it at night and discontinue CO2 at night. It would fully oxygenate the water which would help the nutrifying bacteria in your filter and tank. In the daytime the plants take in CO2 and respire oxygen. At night they aren't contributing oxygen. If you choose to do this you need to remember to make sure you turn off bubbler and replace with enough CO2 so that the plants will have plenty when the light are on.

So glad everyone enjoyed the meeting! It's always fun to get together and talk passionately about our passion!


----------



## fishyjoe24

thanks, the food was awesome and it was a great meeting... the puppy has grown! oh and every one left to early.
jason and me where there till 9:00 we got her light poles on the back of the stand and drilled them in, then we hung it. the light fixture no longer sits on the tank..

tank looks so mmmmwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaa now.... the mh's shine out and give the tank so much as drinda say a girls got to have her bling.(shimer)... 

thanks susan the plants you got from crowman(mike) was a good amount, and jason thanks for the baby tears i didn't realize how much plants there where till i got home and dump them in to the tank.


----------



## RandallW201

Cool that's what I was thinking; CO2 during the day and oxygen at night. Thanks

It was great meeting you too Tony.


----------



## FlamandaP

I had a blast! Was so nice to meet everyone. Drinda thank you so much for being so hospitable as the the hom, the food and the presentation were great!
I was up ntil 4am arranging my tank with new and old plants lol


----------



## Tex Gal

fishyjoe24 said:


> jason and me where there till 9:00 we got her light poles on the back of the stand and drilled them in, then we hung it. the light fixture no longer sits on the tank.. tank looks so mmmmwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaa now.... the mh's shine out and give the tank so much as drinda say a girls got to have her bling.(shimer)...


Just have to show you how amazing the tanks looks without the light sitting on the top! Thanks SO MUCH - JASON and JOEY!!! You do amazing work!!!

AFTER

















BEFORE


----------



## wwh2694

Wow nice tank Drinda. I could have seen it personaly if i went to the meeting. I bet its soo beautiful.


----------



## Tex Gal

We had a GREAT meeting! It was so much fun to get together and talk about our ongoing passion! Not one person in the room said there were too many fish tanks! LOL We had between 25 - 30 people attend. We had a good discussion about tank basic and balance. We enjoyed our lunch and gave away prizes. IF you weren't there you should have been!!!
























































































Bags of plants on the table. There were more in buckets!








Randall holding is holey rock (prize) and boxes of plants. They are heading home to set up their 75g.


----------



## WRabbit

I echo Tex Gal's comments. It was a great meeting. Thanks to all who attended.

Jim


----------



## WRabbit

FlamandaP said:


> I had a blast! Was so nice to meet everyone. Drinda thank you so much for being so hospitable as the the hom, the food and the presentation were great!
> I was up ntil 4am arranging my tank with new and old plants lol


Amanda,

We're glad you came to the meeting and decided to join the DFWAPC. You staying up until 4am to replant your tank indicates you've been bitten. Knowing you, I'm sure you will have a home full of planted tanks before long. We look forward to seeing you at the next meeting.

Jim


----------



## Vildayyan2003

Tex Gal said:


> Randall holding is holey rock (prize) and boxes of plants. They are heading home to set up their 75g.


Look how Randall makes his girlfriend hold everything while he chills! hehehe


----------



## Michael

Actually, she was holding the light but bulky stuff and he was balancing a 40 lb rock on his shoulder.


----------



## Vildayyan2003

Dangit! I didn't see the rock even though I saw it clearly state he was holding it. Well, I tried


----------



## fishyjoe24

i had a question from the test, drinda can you post the test. and then the answers. i also was wondering where the photos came you said planted tank right, what was the guys screen name.


----------



## Tex Guy

Who the heck are all these people in my house? Guess I should have been there. I'll be at the next one. I look forward to meeting everyone.

Jason & Joey, thanks so much for doing that task that I had successfully delayed for the past six months. But now the pressure is on to take care of the 60P.

Tex Gal's husband.


----------



## Tex Gal

fishyjoe24 said:


> i had a question from the test, drinda can you post the test. and then the answers. i also was wondering where the photos came you said planted tank right, what was the guys screen name.


I can maybe post a new thread with the test. Most of the photos were mine. Pm me and tell me specifically which px you are talking about and maybe I can help you. If they aren't mine I can point you to the right thread to fine them on the net.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Tex Guy said:


> Who the heck are all these people in my house? Guess I should have been there. I'll be at the next one. I look forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Jason & Joey, thanks so much for doing that task that I had successfully delayed for the past six months. But now the pressure is on to take care of the 60P.
> 
> Tex Gal's husband.


you're welcome. any time..... If i could get trained on photo-shop more I could do the bubbles with peoples name/screen name, and a arrow pointing to them in the photo..

me I was the one who didn't fall a sleep this time at a meeting.. HAHa, for the new members i was the one with the white coral life t-shirt on.


----------



## Tex Gal

@ Joey - Here is the quiz.
1. Planted tanks are better for the fish. T or F
2. A tank can be a safe environment for fish from day one. T or F
3. Water changes are necessary for every planted tank. T or F
4. There are some types of planted tanks for which you don’t have worry about providing nutrients. T or F
5. Tap water can be added to a planted tank without any special consideration. T or F
6. Which tank below is considered heavily planted? A, B, or C
7. What variable is the gas pedal that determines how fast the plants grow?
a. CO2
b. light
c. nutrients
8. As long as you consider that you have enough lumens for your plants one bulb is as good as another. T or F
9. Guarding against bringing algae into your tank from other tanks and plants will insure an algae free tank. T or F
10. There is only one way to achieve success in a planted tank. T or F


----------



## WRabbit

fishyjoe24 said:


> for the new members i was the one with the white coral life t-shirt on.


If they don't remember your shirt, I'm sure they remember you as the one sitting in the front of the room with all the comments/questions during Drinda's presentation.

Speaking of knowing who you are. I'm amazed how many people I meet know you. In fact, I've been told 'Everyone knows Joey'. 
You're almost famous!
:clock:

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24

WRabbit said:


> If they don't remember your shirt, I'm sure they remember you as the one sitting in the front of the room with all the comments/questions during Drinda's presentation.
> 
> Speaking of knowing who you are. I'm amazed how many people I meet know you. In fact, I've been told 'Everyone knows Joey'.
> You're almost famous!
> :clock:
> 
> Jim


yeah maybe i should start my own fan club, and web site... do you want an autograph. only 29.95, but act now, and you can get a second one free. just pay seprate shipping and handling charges.

yeah a lot of people know me. dfwfishbox, before the miss hap with sap/scott palmer telling me i was retard because i have (minor) aspergers syndrome, and should be locked up in terrell because i have mental illnesses..

then others know me from dallas fish box, then went to the fish connection, then texas fish keepers, then i got kicked off r2 ranch doesn't like me sence of humor, or how i can get off topic... for crying out load she even thought i ws the one who hacked it.. um no I'm pretty sure the person who did was jay.

then others know me from usafishbox and plantedtank.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Tex Gal said:


> @ Joey - Here is the quiz.
> 1. Planted tanks are better for the fish. T or F
> 2. A tank can be a safe environment for fish from day one. T or F
> 3. Water changes are necessary for every planted tank. T or F
> 4. There are some types of planted tanks for which you don't have worry about providing nutrients. T or F
> 5. Tap water can be added to a planted tank without any special consideration. T or F
> 6. Which tank below is considered heavily planted? A, B, or C
> 7. What variable is the gas pedal that determines how fast the plants grow?
> a. CO2
> b. light
> c. nutrients
> 8. As long as you consider that you have enough lumens for your plants one bulb is as good as another. T or F
> 9. Guarding against bringing algae into your tank from other tanks and plants will insure an algae free tank. T or F
> 10. There is only one way to achieve success in a planted tank. T or F


1. T
2. F? not sure could it be a t. if enough plant mass was in the tank, and enough benifical bacteria was already in the filter?
3.t
4.f.
5.F, you need to take stuff out of tap water, and use prime.
6.B. 
7.B light, because they can't photosynsis with out light, but you tricked me because "gas" pedal i was oh gas c02. that is why i said c02.
8.F, you also need certin color specturms, and your bulbs loose there power after so many months.
9. F you can try to provent algae but you can still get it.
10. F there no only one way. just have to remember to balance tank. by light/nutrients(ferts),and bio load being in harmony with each other..

okay how did I do ? do i get a gold star ha ha ha ha


----------



## Tex Gal

You did great. The answer to #2 is True. Plant VERY heavy. Try to seed the tank if possible. Plant with nutrient sucking fast growing plants. Change some water every day. With this method you can add fish (NOT OVERSTOCK) from day one.


----------



## Phil Edwards

tex gal said:


> here is the quiz.
> 1. Planted tanks are better for the fish. T or f * t*
> 2. A tank can be a safe environment for fish from day one. T or f* t*
> 3. Water changes are necessary for every planted tank. T or f *ttttt!!!!!!*
> 4. There are some types of planted tanks for which you don't have worry about providing nutrients. T or f *fffff!!!!!*
> 5. Tap water can be added to a planted tank without any special consideration. T or f *depends on the source.*
> 6. Which tank below is considered heavily planted? A, b, or c
> 7. What variable is the gas pedal that determines how fast the plants grow?
> A. Co2
> b. Light *******
> c. Nutrients
> 8. As long as you consider that you have enough lumens for your plants one bulb is as good as another. T or f *f*
> 9. Guarding against bringing algae into your tank from other tanks and plants will insure an algae free tank. T or f *f*
> 10. There is only one way to achieve success in a planted tank. T or f


 *my way!  f*


----------



## Phil Edwards

Drinda,

That looks like one hell of a meeting, I'm bummed that I had to miss it. AGA business come first though. artyman: 

Thanks for all the support y'all have given me over the past (nearly) two years; especially Niko, Jacobsens (sp?), Cindy, Duc and Joey. DFWAPC's a club full of some of the best people I've ever met. I look forward to seeing y'all again in the future.

Much love,
Phil


----------



## Tex Gal

We'll miss you too. At least I know I'll see you at the AGA conferences!


----------



## Phil Edwards

If not 2012 then definitely 2014!


----------



## fishyjoe24

we will miss you don't forgt to write to us. you going back up to wash?

hope i can save up and see you at a aga convention too...


----------



## jasonmemo

can i get the address to this meeting?


----------



## Tex Gal

jasonmemo said:


> can i get the address to this meeting?


The next meeting is at: 
True Percula 
4780 Little Road
Arlington, TX 76017

See this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/80119-september-meeting-true-percula.html

There is also a sticky at the beginning of this forum that tells you how to find out where our next meeting is.


----------

